
DeckHub – A TweetDeck style desktop client for GitHub - neoberg
https://getdeckhub.com
======
fka
Using since it's private beta and so far so good. I already use TweetDeck and
with DeckHub I am able to follow all the things easily.

------
Ardakilic
Loving it so far. Looks awesome both on my Windows 10 machine and Mac OS X.

------
mehmetkose
notifications are cool

